# How much dye does it take to make non-capping wax a Christmas type of green?



## beepowers (Mar 15, 2007)

I have many pounds of well filtered old wax that I'd like to try to make into candles. I'm not sure that they will look all that good next to candles made from capping wax. So, I'm hoping I can get advice on what dye and how much I'd need to make then a nice holiday green. Can any of you advise if my idea is workable?


----------

